

Ask HN: Share your early customer acquisition strategies. - keeptrying

I think a lot of people on HN would have bookmarked great content on how to get customers when you've just started out. If you could share them, that would be great.
I'm planning to take the plunge next month and would appreciate any information on customer acquisition strategies. 
Thanks.<p>To start us off, I have the following:
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/04/in-the-pursuit-of-traction-have-you-considered-all-verticals.html<p>http://tractionbook.com/<p>http://cdixon.org/2009/08/25/six-strategies-for-overcoming-chicken-and-egg-problems/<p>http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/02/08/how-to-get-your-first-1000-users/<p>http://www.quora.com/In-the-shortest-amount-of-time-whats-the-best-way-to-get-100-beta-testers-for-my-new-mobile-startup?__snids__=14203509#ans334713<p>http://betali.st/submit
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Isn't this exactly the question asked here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2239281>

Why not add your links to the item, rather than creating yet another thread on
exactly the same question.

~~~
keeptrying
That thread is dead.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm confused. It seems very much alive to me. It's 6 hours old and has 17
comments, the last just over an hour ago.

What makes you say it's dead?

ADDED IN EDIT: Just as a test, I've added your links over there. Seems to work
...

ADDED IN FURTHER EDIT: Comments are still being upvoted in that thread.

